# Gunther Wins!  Beats Ronnie Coleman!!!



## MONSTER4X4 (Nov 11, 2002)

*Gunter Wins!  Beats Ronnie Coleman!!!*

GUNTER WINS!
Gunter Schlierkamp shocked the bodybuilding world by beating reigning Mr. Olympia Ronnie Coleman at the GNC Show of Strength Bodybuilding Championship on Saturday, November 9. Schlierkamp defeated the Olympia champ only three weeks after Coleman had won his fifth straight Sandow. This victory by the 300-pound Schlierkamp marks the first time a reigning Mr. Olympia has ever been beaten on a stage other than the Mr. Olympia stage since Arnold Schwarzenegger beat Sergio Oliva in 1970 when Sergio was Mr. O. Here are the complete results.

2002 GNC SHOW OF STRENGTH BODYBUILDING CHAMPIONSHIP
New Orleans, LA; Saturday, November 9, 2002
OVERALL WINNER: GUNTER SCHLIERKAMP 
2) Ronnie Coleman (USA)
3) Chris Cormier (USA)
4) Lee Priest (Australia)
5) Dennis James (USA) 
6) Dexter Jackson (USA)
7) (tie)Bob Cicherillo (USA) 
Craig Titus (USA) 
9) Ahmad Haider (Lebanon)
10) Johnnie Jackson (USA)
11) King Kamali (USA) 
12) Art Atwood (USA)

taken from flexonline.com


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 11, 2002)

Um, dumb question but what show is this and why was Ronnie in it?


----------



## MONSTER4X4 (Nov 11, 2002)

It was the first annual (so they say) GNC Show of strength.  First prize was $100K, second $50K, etc.


----------



## cornfed (Nov 11, 2002)

Why is DJ listed as USA?  I thought he lived in the S pacific    citizenship?


----------



## david (Nov 11, 2002)

Great, now I'm going to hear from my GF!  She loves Gunther!!!


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Nov 11, 2002)

LOL just don't tell her......

did you see this show monster?? if ya did how was King looking that dude is big!!!!


----------



## Arnold (Nov 11, 2002)

so, it's a "strength" show, or bodybuilding show?


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Nov 11, 2002)

another good question


----------



## david (Nov 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Trap-isaurus *_
> LOL just don't tell her......
> 
> did you see this show monster?? if ya did how was King looking that dude is big!!!!



No.


----------



## MONSTER4X4 (Nov 12, 2002)

nope I didn't see it although I did think about going down.  I am a little disappointed at the lineup considering that they have a six figure first prize.  I would have liked to see Flex Wheeler and Levrone.  I am pretty disappointed at Johnnie O. Jackson's pro debut and I am wondering when Idrise Ward-El is going to compete in his first pro show.  He has probably the best physique I've seen recently.

I read somewhere that GNC and the other sponsors wanted to make the prize money alot higher but Weider wouldn't let them.  Weider can't let anyone aside from Arnold have a larger first prize than him.  What a bastard.


----------



## lina (Nov 12, 2002)

I'm a novice to men bb, but I assume this Gunther fella is from Germany?...from his name?


----------



## MONSTER4X4 (Nov 12, 2002)

yup!


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 12, 2002)

Personally, I think Ronnie looked better.


----------



## david (Nov 12, 2002)

Great pics Monster!    Gunther's legs are MASSIVE!!!!

I'd hate to be a judge on that day!  They must've been racking their brains!


----------



## butterfly (Nov 12, 2002)

I think Ronnie is the better poser but I don't think Gunter winning was inconceivable... he looks awesome!!!


----------



## Arnold (Nov 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Personally, I think Ronnie looked better.



In those pics as well as the Olympia Gunther is harder, but Ronnie has better shape, Gunther is a bit blocky. 
However, I would give it to Gunther based on his great personality!


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> 
> 
> In those pics as well as the Olympia Gunther is harder, but Ronnie has better shape, Gunther is a bit blocky.
> However, I would give it to Gunther based on his great personality!



Ahhh, a long-standing category for the Olympia.  Its why Arnold won right?


----------



## cornfed (Nov 12, 2002)

Hell, I'd have voted for Gunter every day of the week and twice on Sunday.  Ronnie's an arogant bastard and his abs look like sh!t in comparison... but he's all natural  
But why Gunter?  Muscle bellies... holy sh!t


----------



## MONSTER4X4 (Nov 12, 2002)

http://chadnicholls.net/cgi-bin/forums/ikonboard.cgi?s=3dd14a063f68ffff;act=SF;f=7

TONS OF PICS HERE


----------



## Erilaya (Nov 12, 2002)

Hey now I would have done I  mean..given it to Gunther too.. It is nice to hear that he won.. 

smiles

Erilay'a


----------



## Arnold (Nov 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> 
> 
> Ahhh, a long-standing category for the Olympia.  Its why Arnold won right?



it was a joke.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> 
> 
> it was a joke.



I know.  And my post contained sarcasm!


----------



## Arnold (Nov 12, 2002)

this pic clearly shows Gunther's blockiness:


----------



## Arnold (Nov 12, 2002)

I do not understand what they see in Lee Priest? He has big arms, in fact they're too big, he's short, he has a long torso and short legs, he has tatoos everywhere...I would not even put him in the top 10.


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Nov 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I think Ronnie is the better poser but I don't think Gunter winning was inconceivable... he looks awesome!!!



good call


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Nov 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> 
> 
> No.



Yes.


----------



## kuso (Nov 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> this pic clearly shows Gunther's blockiness:



I`m a little worried how it is you managed to snap that pic Prince


----------



## MONSTER4X4 (Nov 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> 
> 
> I`m a little worried how it is you managed to snap that pic Prince


----------



## Arnold (Nov 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> I`m a little worried how it is you managed to snap that pic Prince



jealous?


----------



## cornfed (Nov 13, 2002)

Hey Prince, 
If for nothing else, Priest has some of the best symmetry on the stage.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by cornfed *_
> Hey Prince,
> If for nothing else, Priest has some of the best symmetry on the stage.



I must be missing something then...I saw the Olympia on pay-per-view and I would not have even put Priest in the top 10.


----------



## cornfed (Nov 13, 2002)

I dunno ... remember I'm just 6


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Nov 13, 2002)

LMAO


----------

